# Where are the numbers?



## CHASINEYES

TK81 said:


> Crackbook flashback 2015:
> 
> View attachment 398427
> 
> 
> 16 lbs of blacks with my son and daughter.


That was a nice haul. My youngest is an eagle eye'd morel hound. Takes me a trip or two to get the peepers dialed in.


----------



## esgowen

TK81 said:


> View attachment 398417
> 
> 
> 13 blondes in Cedartucky, and:
> 
> View attachment 398421
> 
> 
> 115 blacks in Newaygo County.


Do you live in cedar springs ?


----------



## TK81

esgowen said:


> Do you live in ceader springs ?


I live about 4 miles SE of Cedar.

I am from the Yankee Springs area, and I really don't have any spot to pick around here. The blondes came from my FIL's back yard (just south of Cedar).

I get the overwhelming % of my mushrooms from the Big Rapids area (family property). Mostly blacks.


----------



## esgowen

TK81 said:


> I live about 4 miles SE of Cedar.
> 
> I am from the Yankee Springs area, and I really don't have any spot to pick around here. The blondes came from my FIL's back yard (just south of Cedar).
> 
> I get the overwhelming % of my mushrooms from the Big Rapids area (family property). Mostly blacks.


Im due east of cedar about 10 miles.but still in the school district .my son was the varsity QB for cedar this last season ...


----------



## TK81

esgowen said:


> Im due east of cedar about 10 miles.but still in the school district .my son was the varsity QB for cedar this last season ...


My next door neighbor blocked for him. I went to one of their games. My son is a cub scout and he raised the flag. I watched them destroy Lowell.

Good team.


----------



## BRAIN HUNTER

TK81 said:


> My next door neighbor blocked for him. I went to one of their games. My son is a cub scout and he raised the flag. I watched them destroy Lowell.
> 
> Good team.


Must have been this year


----------



## Whitetail Freak

esgowen said:


> Im due east of cedar about 10 miles.but still in the school district .my son was the varsity QB for cedar this last season ...


I’d say we’re neighbors then.


----------



## esgowen

BRAIN HUNTER said:


> Must have been this year


Whys that ..not sure i understand what you mean ?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Went to mesick festival yesterday. Found my first ever black and so did the rest of our crew. 5 guys ended with 34 blacks seemed like they where just starting lots of small ones. The flavor of these blacks is awsome.

View attachment 398599


----------



## BRAIN HUNTER

esgowen said:


> Whys that ..not sure i understand what you mean ?


How often has your team beaten Lowell, let alone destroyed them?


----------



## esgowen

BRAIN HUNTER said:


> How often has your team beaten Lowell, let alone destroyed them?


Ive only kept up on lowell the past two years since thats when my son started playing on varsity. In those two years cedar is on top 2-0.and combined scores are 74 -14


----------



## BRAIN HUNTER

esgowen said:


> Ive only kept up on lowell the past two years since thats when my son started playing on varsity. In those two years cedar is on top 2-0.and combined scores are 74 -14


You guys must have a great team! From my understanding (most years at least) Lowell wipes the floor with damn near everyone. Good for you guys!


----------



## TK81

BRAIN HUNTER said:


> You guys must have a great team! From my understanding (most years at least) Lowell wipes the floor with damn near everyone. Good for you guys!


Coach Dean retired and Lowell immediately digressed. They were a dynasty. I don't think they even had a winning record this past year.

Cedar has been good the last two years. I felt sorry for the Lowell players this year.


----------



## esgowen

BRAIN HUNTER said:


> You guys must have a great team! From my understanding (most years at least) Lowell wipes the floor with damn near everyone. Good for you guys!


 our season in a nutshell lost our first of the year then won 10 in a row .we won the ok white then district champs then pulled the muskegon big reds in regionals and couldnt pull it off they are tough.broke just about every school record with season ..now back to mushrooms. Sorry about highjacking your post ...


----------



## pigeonhunter03

found 369 blacks yesterday in missaukee county, all in about a quarter acre area.


----------



## Sparky23

lfound around 4 lbs today. Total somewhere around 750 now


----------



## Sparky23

Went out again after the post yesterday. Found around 150 whites and greys. Along with a few half frees. Cool picture. The gal that was on the next scared the hell out of me I was reaching for 2 bigger greys about a foot from next when she took off. Here are a few I left next to it that were smaller.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything

Sparky23 said:


> Went out again after the post yesterday. Found around 150 whites and greys. Along with a few half frees. Cool picture. The gal that was on the next scared the hell out of me I was reaching for 2 bigger greys about a foot from next when she took off. Here are a few I left next to it that were smaller.
> View attachment 399213


Same thing happened to me yesterday when I was finding these! Had a hen take off right next to me when I didn’t see her nest. Scared the mess outta me!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13

So I'm seeing enormous numbers of shrooms on this thread. Are you guys professionals? Hunting same spots for years? That kind of thing.... Just randomly taking off into the woods for me has yielded a whopping two tiny morels so far. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## esgowen

Macs13 said:


> So I'm seeing enormous numbers of shrooms on this thread. Are you guys professionals? Hunting same spots for years? That kind of thing.... Just randomly taking off into the woods for me has yielded a whopping two tiny morels so far.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Id say most of the guys on here that are getting good numbers have either picked there soots for a long time or have put in many hrs of scouting before season to mark new spots to check once the season has started ...


----------



## B&D

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


We will be up in the Cheboygan area the first week of June, will there still be Whites to be found in that area?


----------



## MrJosePetes

Here’s my haul from this past weekend (minus what I ate up there). Haven’t had much time to even post reports. Just started a new job and the hours have been ridiculous. Hope everyone’s doing well this year.


----------



## jeffm

MrJosePetes said:


> Here’s my haul from this past weekend (minus what I ate up there). Haven’t had much time to even post reports. Just started a new job and the hours have been ridiculous. Hope everyone’s doing well this year.


Holly **** Josh!! Nice score. One of these days im gonna find me a honey hole like that, well done.


----------



## MrJosePetes

jeffm said:


> Holly **** Josh!! Nice score. One of these days im gonna find me a honey hole like that, well done.


thank you!


----------



## Waif

Waited on rain. Rain came.
One looks like it was a bit dry or chilled the other night?


----------



## luckyfish

Cool pic


----------



## MrJosePetes

If any of you guys are on Instagram, I just made one this year. I’ve been posting a lot of mushrooms photos there. Plan on making some YouTube videos too. I’ve been talking about doing it for years, so I figured it was time. Why not!? Like I need something to take up more of my time. 

Anyways, not trying to spam the page but for those interested in mushrooms and other outdoorsy stuff I think I’ll have some things you might enjoy up there. Thanks guys!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxyZqcJHvps/?igshid=11bt79pf1q6iu

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxpmkwvHPaS/?igshid=tw6ticc0ayis

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxGuuWMn3QM/?igshid=1qolvoi48iohr

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxGXqzKnw0r/?igshid=1uluze3tnnqkm


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Another great afternoon of picking! Gotta think we are at about peak season in NW MI. Did find some very fresh ones but also left many that were already fried.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TK81

48 whites and grays and about 25 or 30 blacks. Big rapids area. Only a couple fresh blacks, most were about done.


----------



## pigeonhunter03

somehow found 167 yellows in a christmas tree field yesterday. It was just planted with trees 2 years ago, they were growing in bare dirt. I have no clue why and how they were growing there.


----------



## esgowen

My brother got a nice haul in northern mi yesterday. 680 ..11 1/2 lbs


----------



## Macs13

Do any of you guys sell these suckers (to other forum members for instance.. ;-))? I didn't find squat this year. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt V

esgowen said:


> My brother got a nice haul in northern mi yesterday. 680 ..11 1/2 lbs
> View attachment 402531


You know it is a good find when you have to use a chain saw to pick them!

I tried one of my spots this weekend, nothing. Got back to our cottage and there were 2 big yellows growing in the yard. First time we have ever found them in our yard, I have been dumping all of the water when I clean them and cleaning off my screen when I dry them in that area. Maybe it really does work?


----------



## R.J.M.

Esgowen would you be willing to disclose what part of the state your brother hunted / pick these 
North or south of 32 east / west of I-75


----------

